# wanting to get into fly tying



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking ahead to fall/winter and thinking about taking up fly tying as I am spending too much money on store bought flies plus will be a good way to make the winter go quicker, lol

Are the beginner kits that include the basic tools,vise, materials etc in a package worth the 70-90bucks that I usually see them for or is it a better deal to go to a shop and piecemeal a kit together?

Looking to tie basic flies for fishing smallies on the huron, so some terrestrials, mayflies, streamers etc.

Thanks

J-


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would stay away from hitting a store for a kit and do a bit of scouting on E-Bay........lots of good deals on vices and tools, as well as material. While tying flies can be a great hobby, addition, etc.....many start and many have equipment gathering dust.

Great example here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-REN...ultDomain_0&hash=item51a0a37426#ht_1461wt_715

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-Tying-T...aultDomain_0&hash=item48468b9630#ht_500wt_965


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd also avoid kits and cheap vices...spend about 50% more than you can afford on a vice...thank us later. Good luck on your new hobby!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

copy thanks guys.

Any suggestions on makes/models of vises, what tools are must have vs nice to have etc?

Thanks
J-


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Until you know that you want to tie flies all the time I would suggest a kit. I started out with the trout kit from bass pro shop. It was 50 bucks and came with a vise, all the tools you need and a ton of materials to tie with. It also came with a video that teaches you 5 or 6 flies to tie and those flies all use tying methods that use to tie most of the flys you will every need or want to tie on a regular bases. I just upgraded my vise after a few years of using the one from the kit.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> copy thanks guys.
> 
> Any suggestions on makes/models of vises, what tools are must have vs nice to have etc?
> 
> ...



they sell the silverado vice at gander for 39.99 and a starter tool set for $35. the 3 must haves are a bobbin to wrap the thread 5-10 bucks and some thing to cut with like scissors 10-20 bucks. the next most important part is some thing to tie off i like half hitch tools. whip finish i suggest the extended whip finish 5-10 bucks is by far the easiest to buy. i like black brown white thread except on egg flies i will use color thread like yellow and greens and oranges etc... i will see if i can find the article i did on a dry fly on how to tie it any ways wish ya the best of luck. as for stuff you like flies you buy try to tie those if they worked for you.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

If I was starting new I would go to a local fly shop and sit it on one of their tying classes. You may find out that tying flies just isn't your cup of tea. I know of a few people that got sucked in to the whole "River Runs Through It" thing and dumped a ton of money. Better to spend 10 buck at a class and find out you don't have the knack then spend a couple of hundred to get the same answer.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Forget the kits!!! Look for flies that you would like to tie, then just buy what you need to tie them with. Go to Andy's tackle box if you are in the southeastern area of Michigan. He has a fly tying selection, great guy too.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

mfs686 said:


> If I was starting new I would go to a local fly shop and sit it on one of their tying classes. You may find out that tying flies just isn't your cup of tea. I know of a few people that got sucked in to the whole "River Runs Through It" thing and dumped a ton of money. Better to spend 10 buck at a class and find out you don't have the knack then spend a couple of hundred to get the same answer.



that is a good point could ask mike to show you a tad on tieing before you take classes he may show you some basics that will stick with you here is a link to mike schultz's store front he is down in Ypsilanti by you.
cause the older you get the less you want to tie flies like 32's any ways wish you the best of luck and if planing to tie at schultz get his stuff he will help you out. they do make a small vise and tool set he sells. or at least use to years ago when he was up by me. any ways best of luck see link. 

http://www.schultzoutfitters.com/


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

swaprat said:


> that is a good point could ask mike to show you a tad on tieing before you take classes he may show you some basics that will stick with you here is a link to mike schultz's store front he is down in Ypsilanti by you.
> cause the older you get the less you want to tie flies like 32's any ways wish you the best of luck and if planing to tie at schultz get his stuff he will help you out. they do make a small vise and tool set he sells. or at least use to years ago when he was up by me. any ways best of luck see link.
> 
> http://www.schultzoutfitters.com/


thanks guys. I stop by Schultz's every couple of weeks. 

Good idea about taking a class first to see if I like it (im sure I will) but makes sense to see first before the outlay of money. 

Figured my first rod/reel combo cost like 100bucks 10 years ago when I was first really getting into fly fishing. My current reel alone is 200 and another 350 for my current rod, lol would have been mad if I layed out that money initially and didnt like it, lol

J-


----------



## hogcentral (Jan 19, 2011)

I just started tying, and I use mostly things found around the house for tools. I use two hemostats, one curved, one straight to hold the hook. CLamp that to a stack of books with a wood clamp and there's my vise. T"He only thing I really bought special for tying is the bobbin holder, the hooks, and some feathers for hackle, which I found at a craft store for 2 bucks a bag. THe bobbin holder helped make it much easier. But other than that, you might be able to get by real cheap for now and see if you like it. The rest of materials i just had laying around - a rabbit pelt, deer hair, thread, colored rope for dubbing material, etc. Just some ideas I guess - good luck


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Colton Bay in Ann Arbor has some of the very best teachers in the area who work with beginners up to experts. I would give Dirk a call and see when Rusty is going to be teaching, he has been working with students for about 18 years. Gear is there to be used if you do not have any, better to learn then buy. 

Gear...vices, how much do you want to spend, start with a simple vise for 30 bucks....a great rotory called the Dan Vice, 70 bucks will tie from 24's to 1/0s...but to get going, keep it simple. You will be swamped with what rotoary vise to buy, they all work but 95 percent of people with a rotary vise never use that feature.
What to buy for supplies, check out what flies you fish the most, just start by making the flies you use. Work on them, then expand as you want to.

In the Winter Derek LeRoy was doing fly tying lessons at a local brewery in Ypsi, fantastic nights, all proceeds went to non profits...FFF, TU, Wooly Buggers. In one night there you will get great instructions.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I started off with a kit my wife bought me. That was from Gander for 50 bucks. I've upgraded everything but it got me started.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> thanks guys. I stop by Schultz's every couple of weeks.
> 
> Good idea about taking a class first to see if I like it (im sure I will) but makes sense to see first before the outlay of money.
> 
> ...




i figure that much ask mike if there doing bar flies again you maybe able to talk him in to a intro warm water class there just as suggestion? or even the carp class ?? if you fish for carp.this is under that link i gave under events.



Past Events
Bar Flies is Back! &#8211; Fly Tying Classes
A run-away success in 2010, Bar Flies is back for a second season and it&#8217;s bigger and better than ever. Join us at the Dexter Pub (8114 Main St, Dexter, MI) on Wednesday nights starting November 16th. Doors open at 7:00PM and classes begin at 7:30. Each week consists of a different guest tier and their favorite patterns. Patterns cover Bass, Pike, Musky, Carp, Steelhead, Trout, Permit, and Bonefish. See schedule below for each week&#8217;s tier and agenda.

Each session is $20 which includes all materials and hooks needed to tie each pattern. Attendees are responsible for a vise, tools, and thread.

New to fly tying? Each evening also features a &#8220;beginners table&#8221; for hands on instruction from the Schultz Outfitters staff.

Featured Tiers:
November 16th &#8211; Schultz Outfitters Staff: Mike Schultz, Eirik Vitso, and Aaron Wiley
November 18th* &#8211; April Vokey: Steelhead &#8220;Intruder&#8221; Variations (8 students only &#8211; SOLD OUT)
November 23rd &#8211; Mike Schultz: Simple Guide Flies
November 30th &#8211; Greg Senyo: Steelhead Alley Swing Flies

December 7th &#8211; Capt. Bruce Chard: Bonefish & Permit Patterns
December 14th &#8211; Jerry Darkes: Versatile Tube Flies

January 4th &#8211; Capt. Kevin Morlock: Midwest Carp Flies
January 11th &#8211; Tommy Lynch: The Night Time Dry Game
January 18th &#8211; Brad Turner: Small River Steelhead Swing Flies
January 25th &#8211; Capt. Steve Martinez: Versatile Crayfish Patterns

February 1st &#8211; Capt. Kevin Feenstra: Steelhead Streamers
February 8th &#8211; Mike Schultz: Early & Late Season Multi Species Patterns
February 15th &#8211; Mike Schmidt: Articulated Streamers
February 22nd &#8211; Greg Senyo: Trout Streamers with Senyo&#8217;s Signature Materials
February 29th &#8211; Aaron &#8220;Mule&#8221; Wiley: Extra TERRESTRIAL

March 7th &#8211; Jeff &#8220;Bear&#8221; Andrews: Bear&#8217;s Trout Patterns
March 14th &#8211; Eirik Vitso: Durable Poppers
March 21st &#8211; Eli Berant: Great Lakes BIG Water Flies
March 28th &#8211; Chris Hatcher: Michigan Trout Dry Flies



by the way regular classes run 100-250 each class. one for intro one for intermediate and one for advanced tier's and all those classes your interested after that.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That's nice, wish I was closer.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

been looking at and liking the reviews of the 1) Peak rotary and 2) Griffin mongoose blackfoot. Both with in about 3 bucks of each other and seem to be feature packed at the price. 

Anyone have any experience with these vises??

J-


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Have you looked at the Renzetti Traveler? Had mine for many moons and will probably last well beyond my lifetime. LOVE it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

rcleofly said:


> I started off with a kit my wife bought me. That was from Gander for 50 bucks. I've upgraded everything but it got me started.


I'm with you and Putzy. A fella can waste a whole bunch of money getting into tying before knowing whether or not they even like it. Also, there is a lot of specializing in fly tying, too . . . rotary vices, tube flies, tricos, bass and pike flies, etc. It makes a whole lot more sense to me to start with a decent kit ($50 to $90 or so) . . . get started, then upgrade and improve based upon YOUR own experience and preferences, not someone else (who could have a whole different personality and fly fishing interest than you do). I started tying about 47 years ago (from a kit), and I still recommend that same process to the newbies I take out fishing every year. Good luck, and welcome aboard.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I like Griffin. But, I wouldn't even start with a rotary vice. Also go to a fly shop and put your hands on both vices before buying one. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> been looking at and liking the reviews of the 1) Peak rotary and 2) Griffin mongoose blackfoot. Both with in about 3 bucks of each other and seem to be feature packed at the price.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these vises??
> 
> J-


the griffen i would pass on cause it has a round adjustment knob the same style that renzetti got away from on their traveler i think that peak rotary is the one to go with the one in this link right? with the life time warranty? ya i use to have the renzetti with the wheel knob for adjusting clamping force on it it sucked plain and simple. i ended out buying the cam jaw up grade after a wile. 

http://www.peakfishing.com/TyingVises.html


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

jjc155 said:


> Looking ahead to fall/winter and thinking about taking up fly tying as I am spending too much money on store bought flies plus will be a good way to make the winter go quicker, lol
> 
> Are the beginner kits that include the basic tools,vise, materials etc in a package worth the 70-90bucks that I usually see them for or is it a better deal to go to a shop and piecemeal a kit together?
> 
> ...


Hit up the fly tying forum. It's another site.

Don't get a [email protected]$$ kit. Spend at least $100 on a vise. Don't tie flies to save money. You will spend a LOT more trying to gather materials for one fly than what you spent on 10. In the long run you'll tie more flies but that is years down the road.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

hogcentral said:


> I just started tying, and I use mostly things found around the house for tools. I use two hemostats, one curved, one straight to hold the hook. CLamp that to a stack of books with a wood clamp and there's my vise. T"He only thing I really bought special for tying is the bobbin holder, the hooks, and some feathers for hackle, which I found at a craft store for 2 bucks a bag. THe bobbin holder helped make it much easier. But other than that, you might be able to get by real cheap for now and see if you like it. The rest of materials i just had laying around - a rabbit pelt, deer hair, thread, colored rope for dubbing material, etc. Just some ideas I guess - good luck


Now this is creative. However your vise sounds like more trouble than what it's worth.

When I first started machining over 15 years ago I worked in a shop with junk machines. A guy I worked with said; if you can make good parts on junk machines you'll be able to make really good parts on good machines.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

hogcentral said:


> I just started tying, and I use mostly things found around the house for tools. I use two hemostats, one curved, one straight to hold the hook. CLamp that to a stack of books with a wood clamp and there's my vise. T"He only thing I really bought special for tying is the bobbin holder, the hooks, and some feathers for hackle, which I found at a craft store for 2 bucks a bag. THe bobbin holder helped make it much easier. But other than that, you might be able to get by real cheap for now and see if you like it. The rest of materials i just had laying around - a rabbit pelt, deer hair, thread, colored rope for dubbing material, etc. Just some ideas I guess - good luck


I like this. Creative I guess. Either way, its cool.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimbo_kype (Aug 24, 2012)

Beaglernr said:


> Colton Bay in Ann Arbor has some of the very best teachers in the area who work with beginners up to experts. I would give Dirk a call and see when Rusty is going to be teaching, he has been working with students for about 18 years. Gear is there to be used if you do not have any, better to learn then buy.
> 
> Gear...vices, how much do you want to spend, start with a simple vise for 30 bucks....a great rotory called the Dan Vice, 70 bucks will tie from 24's to 1/0s...but to get going, keep it simple. You will be swamped with what rotoary vise to buy, they all work but 95 percent of people with a rotary vise never use that feature.
> What to buy for supplies, check out what flies you fish the most, just start by making the flies you use. Work on them, then expand as you want to.
> ...


Sounds like a good shop. Where is Colton Bay?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jimbo_kype said:


> Sounds like a good shop. Where is Colton Bay?


in Ann arbor


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

ended up stopping by and talking to Mike at Schultz's for a while and walked out with a Renzentti Traveller with a clamp base. Gonna take some classes at Schultz's and also get out to the Buggers and Brews/Barflies events too.

Figured buy once cry once with the vice, lol

J-


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Don't go Wellston you will get taken = $

aka Ray:help:


----------



## vmthtr in Green Bay (Jun 19, 2012)

I just started tying last year. Jumped in with both feet so to say. I took a class first to learn basics and found I had most of the other classmates out tyed from watching youtube videos. First thing they tell you in the class is not to buy a kit. Comes with lots of stuff you don't use. Check craigslist for guys getting out of tying and selling cheap. Stick with good tools, don't scrimp on anything as you will have to upgrade later.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

vmthtr in Green Bay said:


> I just started tying last year. Jumped in with both feet so to say. I took a class first to learn basics and found I had most of the other classmates out tyed from watching youtube videos. First thing they tell you in the class is not to buy a kit. Comes with lots of stuff you don't use. Check craigslist for guys getting out of tying and selling cheap. Stick with good tools, don't scrimp on anything as you will have to upgrade later.


Cool thanks

I picked up a Renzetti traveller, some renzetti and Dr Slick tools and take a free intro seminar in a week and start then an 8 hour block in oct. Should be well on my way with in a month. 

J-


----------

